# Fannin County



## Dusty Roads (Sep 13, 2012)

10SEPT up FS58 you'll start seeing acorns at about 3Forks and the further up you go,the more acorns.
 Only saw hikers and loads of folks racing around the roads.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 4, 2012)

*4NOV-Too Quiet-Poor sightings to date*

From last post to this date-quietest season ever,very few does+ no bucks(1 immature).
Still plenty acorns in elevations.No Bear sign at all(opposite of last year).
 Lack of squirrels as well.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 12, 2012)

*Veterans Day weather*

Winds Gusting to say the least-much surprised power is still on.
Still going hunting....Forever Vigilant!
Go NAVY
USS Saratoga CV-60
1 Million 4 shaft horsepower


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Nov 12, 2012)

Windy over this way too, good luck!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 15, 2012)

friend of mine got a nice 10pt yesterday morning. the buck was alone and i'm guessing looking for does.on private land.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thanksgiving-Doe days begin*

Last 5 mornings haven't seen anything.Odds are better that we'll see plenty the next 4 doe days.Coyotes been really busy at night.
 No bucks worth taking(worst season yet).
Woods/roads are packing up with hunters.
Not a one bear seen all summer/fall to date!


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanksgiving morning*

Seen 2 adult does with 2 babies(dropped in July-Aug+)!!!!!!
We let them go,babies too young,need their momas for coyote protection.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 23, 2012)

*Does*

7:25AM passed on 2 less than medium size does.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 25, 2012)

*Bagged one doe this 25th-finaly*

530' with Weatherby 7mag 175corelock clean neck shot.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 5, 2012)

*No Bucks*

Been hunting almost every morning a few hrs since bagging the doe,and haven't seen a single buck.Seen very few does.
 No rubs or scraps found.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 14, 2012)

*To date report*

No bucks at all seen,just a few does,some still with youngins'.
 Measured one young print(12DEC12)...roughly 1/2" wide !!!!


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 30, 2012)

*2012 Season summary-disapointing.*

I stopped hunting about 23DEC because I'm not seeing the bucks I'm used to from previous seasons.Also the doe count is much lower.
 I suspect the hugh acorn crop in the higher elevations may have something to do with it but also the Coyotes hgave really came on strong from Nov to this time.
 I heard the largest pack ever on night within a quarter mile one night which set my dog on high alert.
 What did I get:
1 medium size doe(perhaps 120 lbs).
Looking forward to next year.
Good luck to all of you hunting until the last day.


----------

